# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Kamera Vergleich: Kompaktkamera, System- und Spiegelreflexkamera



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Kamera Vergleich: Kompaktkamera, System- und Spiegelreflexkamera*

						Welche Kamera darf's denn sein? In unserem Kamera Vergleich & Ratgeber widmen wir uns den Unterschieden zwischen Kompakt-, System und Spiegelreflexkameras und erklären, welcher Typ für welche Art von Fotografie der passende ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Kamera Vergleich: Kompaktkamera, System- und Spiegelreflexkamera*


----------



## Mifor (28. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag, 
 Also was ich von dem Artikel halten soll, weis nich nicht genau... ich gebe jetzt trotzdem einfach mal meinen Senf dazu, was ihr in meinen Augen bedenken solltet, wenn ich eine Kamera kaufen wollt oder mal reinschnuppern wollt. 
 Also grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, auch wenn es hier angemerkt wurde, KAUFT KEINE SPIEGELREFLEXKAMERA MEHR! Das hat seiner Gründe: Nikon und Canon, die Hersteller von diesen Arten von Kameras sind fast restlos zu Systemkameras übergelaufen. Es wird noch 1-2 Kameras geben, aber dann war’s das. Systemkameras sind kleiner, leichter und inzwischen auch schneller. Die „neusten“ auch lautlos. Vor allem toll bei Geburtstagen usw. 
 Zum nächsten, kauft nicht nach Marke, sondern nach Objektiven. Das hat seine Gründe. Beispiel Sony, eine Zeit lang die führer bei Systemkameras, manche sagen immernoch, naja. In der Apsc Schiene gibt es nicht wirklich eine große Auswahl, ich selber hab eine 6000 von Sony und benutze das Sigma Trio aus 16mm 1.4, 30mm 1.4 und 60mm 2.8. Alle extrem scharf, dabei kein Zoom. Ich warte seit ewigkeiten auf einen ordentlichen Zoom von Sony oder Sigma. Anders ist es da bei Vollformat, ordentliche Zooms, kostet alles dann aber nen Batzen mehr Geld. Also wenn von Kompelt neu anfangt, schaut euch an was ihr machen wollt und schaut dann nach den Objektiven. Einmal ne Kamera gekauft, kauft ihr auch das Ökosystem von dem Hersteller, also Sonykamera mit Canon Objekitv geht nur mit nem teuren Converter usw. mein persönlicher Geheimtipp wäre da Fujifilm, neue Kameras, neuer Sensor, tolle Objektive. Wenn man damit fotografiert wird, sieht das auch nicht immer so „abschreckend“ aus. Sony macht zwar klasse Sensoren, verbaut diese aber nicht.... keine Ahnung warum. 
 Dann zur Bestenliste von den Systemkameras, ich weiß nicht Wonach gewertet wurde. ABER ich würde die beiden Sonykameras nicht auf Platz 1 und 2 machen. Die sind Top ohne Frage, aber Nikon macht wirklich tolle Kameras, genauso wie Fuji. Von dem Her weis ich nicht was ich davon halten soll. Mein Tipp, um sich besser zu informieren, ist es bei YouTube nach Stephan Wiesner zu schauen, ruhiger sympathischer Typ der die Kameras auch testet und näher bringt. Gibt auch ne Kaufberatung zu 2020. 
 Noch drei weitere Sachen: 
 - wenn ihr nach der Bestenliste gehen wollte und sagt: „Sony VF sind auf Platz 1 und 2 und die sollen allgemein sehr gut sein, deswegen nehm ich die nächste Sony Kamera, also die A6000“, dann würde ich euch sagen, NEIN! meine Gründe aus eigener Erfahrung(hab selber eine im regelmäßigen Gebrauch): ohne Zweifel es ist ne gute Kamera zum einsteigen, jedoch würde ich sie mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Warum? Zum einen der Sensor ist älter, das sieht man im Vergleich, alles sieht trotzdem klasse aus, aber Rauschen ist sichtbar höher. Was mich am meisten nervt, und auch der Grund ist bald zu wechseln, sobald ne neue Kamera rauskommt, ist der Autofokus. Er ist nicht komplett grottig, aber unter deutlichen Standart dieser Tage. Ich würde fast sagen, dass 1/5 der Bilder leicht unscharf bis komplett unscharf sind. Also wenn Sony, wogegen ja nichts spricht, dann eine Sony A6100. Neuer AF, Sensor, insgesamt einfach neuer. Kostet aber auch 300 mehr. Jetzt sagen manche, spinnt der, extra 300 Euro. Das Geld, dass ihr reinsteckt, bekommt ihr erstens nen deutlich höheren Spaß, aber auch wenn ihr sagt, „ist nix für mich“, Was vollkommen ok ist, dann könnt ihr diese für relativ geringen Werte Verlust auf eBay verkaufen. Nach nur 3 Monate in gebraucht, meist nur 100 Euro. 
 - Zu RAW und JPEG. Ich würde immer in RAW aufnehmen. Da geht nicht der Fotograf in mir durch, sondern der subjektive Verstand. 1. Speicherplatz ist kein Problem mehr.(2k+ Bilder gerade mal 80gb) mit Backup. 2. ist bearbeiten wirklich einfach, wichtig ist das richtige Programm. Bei Sony gibt es bspw Capture one express gratis. Ich benutzte die Pro Version für Sony, nur so nebenbei. Pro Bild 2 Minuten maximal, man kann sich auch presets machen, dann geht es noch schneller. 3. Man verliert nix. Man macht ein tolles Bild, aber dann zuhause „ACH DU *********************“ komplett überbelichtet oder unterbelichtet. Ziehst halt bei RAW den Regler runter, Zack das war’s, meistens bei mir gerettet. Musst du Reinzoomen? JPEG ist komprimiert, das geht nicht so gut. Bei meiner a6000 geht das mit raw locker. Ist ja alles unkomprimiert. 
 - Die Schärfe macht nicht die Kamera! Das Objektiv macht die Schärfe aus! Das nur bedenken, wenn man sich wundert, warum das trotz der Kamera so unscharf ist. 

 Bei Fehlern oder fragen einfach Anschreiben  

 Lg Mifor


----------

